# Testing a motor and controller without batteries



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

How can it be done ?
One way I can think of using a battery equivalent power source using a regulated DC power supply. I was thinking of using a simple single phase DC rectifier of the 240V mains..Will this harm the controller..I would be testing the motor without load. When I contacted the suppplier I was informed that I need to test it using batteries alone..!


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Batteries are a much cleaner source of power, for instance they won't suddenly give a high voltage spike, like a wall plug can. I'd say stick with the manufacturer's recommendations.


Ravishankar said:


> How can it be done ?
> One way I can think of using a battery equivalent power source using a regulated DC power supply. I was thinking of using a simple single phase DC rectifier of the 240V mains..Will this harm the controller..I would be testing the motor without load. When I contacted the suppplier I was informed that I need to test it using batteries alone..!


----------

